# Uk butter and else where in Europe



## jpmcgrew (Mar 18, 2007)

I got an order a week back from igourmet.com and with it I ordered some butter the fisrt from the UK is Devon Cream in a tube shape the other from France is Isigny Ste Mere .The Devon is ok have not tried the other.
So heres my question what are the favorite brands in Europe.Ive had Plugra and some other French butter and Irish you can get in the better stores but I know there is better.I once got some English butter at Whole Foods it was very almost dark yellow in a square shape and I swear that was the best butter I ever tasted but I cant recall the name of it.Does any body know this butter?


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 18, 2007)

The butter here in Spain is terrible and the cream is even worse. I really miss UK cream. Here you get long life cream and whipped cream sprays. Some but not many places sell creme fraiche, but it's really difficult to find.

I buy President brand salted butter - it's the best I can get here, but that's not saying much.

Proper butter is a joy to the palate.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually, I always used Lurpak or some german brand I found at Aldi when I was in England.  
Now here in Italy, I also use Lurpak, or some product from the northern alpine region (Alto Adige, Val d'aosta, etc.) or german brand from Lidl.  Aside from the fresh local product in the Alps, Lurpak is among one of the best I have ever tried and I think it is widely available in many parts of Europe.  Snoop, have you seen/tried them in Spain?  They are available as Classic/unsalted and Lightly Salted.  I think Pryca or Continente should have them.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 18, 2007)

00PS!Almost forgot I also got some german butter from another mail order place this butter is called Gut Auburg haven't tried that one yet either.
Also has anyone tried the english Somerdale


----------



## lulu (Mar 18, 2007)

I love butter, and have noticed huge differences in it in different places in Europe (which I have commented on in DC before!).  Yes you get brands that are europe wide, but like all things, local butter is often best with local food.  The pale Alpine butter here in Northern Italy has a slightly bitter undertaste, much like the milk and cream.  In my home in the southwest of UK, in the heart of dairy country, the butter is rich and yellow and tastes richer.  Somerdale a generic factory butter, its fine I am sure, but I am also sure you ould get something superior from a smaller scale dairy region in US?

I thought the yellowness of butter was, like egg yolk colour, to do with the grass in the cow's diet?


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 18, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Actually, Lurpak is among one of the best I have ever tried and I think it is widely available in many parts of Europe.  Snoop, have you seen/tried them in Spain?  They are available as Classic/unsalted and Lightly Salted.  I think Pryca or Continente should have them.



I have seen Lurpak in some big stores. I'm not a great fan though. Perhaps I just like saltier butter. I use the Lidl butter for baking and making pastry, but here it has a really high water content and is pretty well useless for frying or sauteeing with, for example. I bet you can get some good Italian butter.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 18, 2007)

I use unsalted Lurpak when I do use butter, which isnt very often.  Mostly for baking.


----------



## lulu (Mar 18, 2007)

Ah, well Snoop, I am with you on the Lurpak, but I am using it quite a bit in Italy like Urmaniac....I prefer it to most of the Italian butters especially for non Italian things. as the Italian butter really does have a tang to it.  I am a real fusspot when it comes to dairy products, lol.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

I use Plugra regularly in the restaurant and home kitchen. It is good, but very comparable to butters here in the us, but a little sweeter.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 19, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> I thought the yellowness of butter was, like egg yolk colour, to do with the grass in the cow's diet?


 
Yes, I believe this to be true.  I am amazed that there is a difference in butters.  Lulu, what could be the hugh differences in butter in Europe?  Yes the flavor/bite would be in butter SOMETIMES if the milk has a tang.  I recently had butter made from goats cream and the cream had a tang, but the butter could not be told from fresh made cow butter.  I would not have believed it if I have not tasted it.


----------

